# new to dicussion board...first question



## qawse (Oct 27, 2006)

I've just started lifting about 5 months ago. I just wanted to know if there are any products out that you can buy, legally, that actually give you noticeable results? Such as any of the fizogen products. They claim to have "endless steroid receptor saturation" in their ads. Thanks


----------



## IronMan (Oct 27, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> I've just started lifting about 5 months ago. I just wanted to know if there are any products out that you can buy, legally, that actually give you noticeable results? Such as any of the fizogen products. They claim to have "endless steroid receptor saturation" in their ads. Thanks


Ya bro creatine and glutamine and amino acids all have been proven to work.
All the other stuff is a waste of your money


----------



## qawse (Oct 27, 2006)

"Amino acids" is that the BCAA tablets? Do you take these post workout with protein? What is a good and affordable brand of BCAA to buy?


----------

